
Chat.center and Facebook Messenger .. continued - kteare
https://medium.com/@kteare/zuck-what-the-fuck-rebuttal-a-follow-up-19c915e89081#.s7yaua29f
======
herbst
you are just making it worse. Meanwhile i have memorized your company and can
easily avoid it in future.

